# Cockapoo puppies Northern Ireland!



## Estherpatterson (May 15, 2013)

Milly has just had her second litter of F2 puppies....and yet again she is an amazing mummy. The pups are adorable 2 boys and 4 girls.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Gorgeous pups, well done Milly


----------



## Robyn29 (May 25, 2020)

Estherpatterson said:


> Milly has just had her second litter of F2 puppies....and yet again she is an amazing mummy. The pups are adorable 2 boys and 4 girls.


----------



## Robyn29 (May 25, 2020)

Hi Esther do you have Homes for all your pups?? I’m looking a cockapoo puppy for ages now and I would love one thank you so much


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

This was posted in 2013?


----------

